# Feels good to be on some ice again



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Good morning from northeast Ohio!


----------



## Jb1204894 (Dec 22, 2016)

Lucky you, my local has 3"ish but it's all cloud. Could only spud about 10ft out yesterday


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Right on!!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I WISH


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Cant believe its already up to 40 here.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Eric be safe out there buddy, especially coming off. Gonna get close to 40. I'm at the docks at Lagoons. If it gets slow come on over and I'll let ya in.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Well, the day has concluded and I ended up with about 30 perch, 1 gill, 1 crappie, 1 creek chub, and one giant sucker.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I'll bet that sucker was fun! Nice Job!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

bobberbucket said:


> I'll bet that sucker was fun! Nice Job!


Yes indeed! Prob around 18"!


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Here today gone tomorrow !!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

fishingfool101 said:


> Here today gone tomorrow !!


Actually I think where I was will be fishable tomorrow but I have class, otherwise I'd be back out


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Great job sounds like a ball!


----------

